# UV sterilizers



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone have an opinion on the necessity of thiis type of equipment?


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Mainly, it's good insurance. It will kill any free floating disease causing micro-organisms (ich included) as well as free floating algea. It will not, however, kill any algea growing on your glass or decorations.

For me, it is invaluable. I have some big fishes that might as well be irreplaceable at their size. Anything I can do to give them better water to live in or prevent disease only serves to benefit me and the fishes.

So, things a UV sterilizer will do:
Kill waterborne bacteria
Kill waterborne parasites
Kill waterborne algae

Things a UV sterilizer will NOT do:
Kill algae on glass
Kill algae on your decorations
Kill algae on substrate
Kill bacteria in filter, substrate etc.
Reduce nitrates

If you get one, you need to get a pump that is sized approiately for the UV light. UV Sterilizers require a slow flow for longer dwell time. Dwell time is the time water spends exposed to the UV light as it passes through the sterilizer. The longer, the better. This is why units like the Coralife Turbo Twist (the kind I use) with a spiral flow inside the sterilizer work so well. The water spends longer being exposed to the UV light as it spirals around the bulb.

For deciding how many watts you need, it depends on the size of your tank. But, suffice it to say, more watts are better to a point. After that, it's just overkill. But I believe in overkill. I have a 36 watt Coralife Turbo Twist on my 190g. It's supposed to good up to 500g. Another advantage of buying one bigger than you "need" is that when you upgrade tanks, the UV Sterilizer will be adequate for the new tank, eliminating extra set up costs.

If your water is green, get one. If you feed live feeders, get one. If you've had ich outbreaks, get one. etc. Like I said, a UV Sterilizer is good insurance. And there's a reason we have insurance.:thumb:


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Would putting one inline on a fluval 405 intake be a waste of time (quite a flow rate)? I'd like one but don't want to add any more hoses hanging off of the back of my tank...

any brands to avoid? Assume you have to change the bulbs every 6 months, so I guess it is best to get one with the cheapest bulb replacements?

cheers,
gordon

EDIT: seems the aqua medic helix 18w is ok with high flow rates up to 1000lph...expensive tho at Â£120 ($240)

http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aquariu ... 7010.html#
http://www.swelluk.com/pdfs/Heli%20Max% ... ctions.pdf


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Great explanation Terd!

I got my first UV light 5 years ago and currently have at least 7 of them in useâ€¦

But they are not a â€œnecessaryâ€


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

One thing about the UV sterilizers, is it won't kill existing algae but I found it greatly reduces it in the tank from then on... I rarely have hair algae grow on the glass anymore.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Great, thanks for the info toby and marduk

I ordered the aqua medic helix 36w for my 190(us) gallon tank, should be plenty even with the fast flow rate of the 405. :thumb:

I don't have an algae problem, just looking for a new toy


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Indeed. UV units for our tanks were a pretty low priority on the to-buy list, but after an outbreak of opportunistic bacterial infections, the UV sterilizers have moved waaaay up on the list of aquarium essentials.

-Ryan


----------

